# Phragmipedium Grande



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2012)

Phragmipedium Grande


----------



## Ruth (Jun 3, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap:
Oh my gosh!!! How many flowers and how big is it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2012)

Very impressive, indeed!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2012)

:clap: Bravo ,great growing !!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 4, 2012)

That's terrific! Well done. :clap::clap:


----------



## John M (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing! Wonderful!


----------



## physiognomy (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful! What a well grown plant... Congratulations & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 4, 2012)

Impressive indeed! I have nothing that big. Well done.


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bravo!! Spectacular.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 4, 2012)

That's some display - Very well done


----------



## Mathias (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, that is an impressive sight!! :clap::clap::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you everybody.

I just saw the white balance of the pic is not correct (too blue). Sorry.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderful culture. Great flowering and the plant looks pristine.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 4, 2012)

that is total amazing,great growing


----------



## Shiva (Jun 4, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Thank you everybody.
> 
> I just saw the white balance of the pic is not correct (too blue). Sorry.



Ah! Zut alors!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2012)

That's also quite a nice looking plant!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 4, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## quaker (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this brilliant plant and pic. I have 6 grandes all with multiple growths but nothing as spectacular as yours. Absolutely well grown and shown-- congrats

Ed


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2012)

Knarly.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2012)

Clark said:


> Knarly.



Dude...

My addition:

HOT DANG! That is purdy darn grande :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolutely spectacular...WOW!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 8, 2012)

Incredible! Great job!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 8, 2012)

A grande grande!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you everybody.

I only think I get a very vigorous clone. All my Phrags are not as easy to grow!


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2012)

I find that hard to believeoke:


----------



## Tom499 (Jun 9, 2012)

Amazing specimen!


----------



## brasphrag (Jun 9, 2012)

Amazing plant, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2012)

wow, great growing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2012)

Magnifiscent!!!!!! WOW!!! Bravo!! :clap:


----------

